# ISS Fort Worth Show



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Opening day today at the ISS Fort Worth Show. A small but steady crowd on the first day. Should be busy on Friday.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice upside down pic. You guys upside down there lol?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Busy Friday at the ISS Fort Worth Show.

_


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Will you be at the Long Beach show this year?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Will you be at the Long Beach show this year?



Next year actually. ISS Long Beach is January 16-18, 2015. 

We will be there. We exhibit at the Long Beach ISS every year. Hopefully it's nice and sunny this time.

_


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

equipmentzone said:


> Next year actually. ISS Long Beach is January 16-18, 2015.
> 
> We will be there. We exhibit at the Long Beach ISS every year. Hopefully it's nice and sunny this time.
> 
> _


Ok great. In January its usually cold out here in Cali but our cold is not in comparison with yours. We're spoiled out here lol


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Ok great. In January its usually cold out here in Cali but our cold is not in comparison with yours. We're spoiled out here lol



The year before last we flew in just 2 days after they had reopened the airport road to Long Beach after it had been closed by flooding. The weather is always a coin toss in January. 

_


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

equipmentzone said:


> The year before last we flew in just 2 days after they had reopened the airport road to Long Beach after it had been closed by flooding. The weather is always a coin toss in January.
> 
> _


Yeah I remember and now we're in a drought lol


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Hopefully before January it will be a wetter situation there.

_


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

They are now converting ocean water by reverse osmosis so we can suck up the ocean water now lol.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Last day today for the Fort Worth show. Last ISS show of the year.

_


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

equipmentzone said:


> Last day today for the Fort Worth show. Last ISS show of the year.
> 
> _


You should send an email to your customers to let them know or put it on your FB page. This will help with the machine sales for the last minute people that are going to fly out today to see the show


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> You should send an email to your customers to let them know or put it on your FB page. This will help with the machine sales for the last minute people that are going to fly out today to see the show




All the shows close early the last day (3 pm at the Fort Worth show). So normally you would not get somebody flying in just for the last day. We do email on Friday with a reminder about the last day and our show specials.

_


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

equipmentzone said:


> All the shows close early the last day (3 pm at the Fort Worth show). So normally you would not get somebody flying in just for the last day. We do email on Friday with a reminder about the last day and our show specials.
> 
> _


That's a good idea. I hope you sell well


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> That's a good idea. I hope you sell well



Thanks!

It's been a great show for us. Lots of SpeedTreater's and Epson F2000's sold.

_


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

That's great to hear! No more Velocijets or are you going to take on the Epson full blast?


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

equipmentzone said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's been a great show for us. Lots of SpeedTreater's and Epson F2000's sold.
> 
> _


Are you at the show? I saw Terry in the first pic. That dude is fierce man. He seems like he's a great guy


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry, typed too quickly. Meant to say - "Lots of SpeedTreater's, Epson F2000's and Veloci-Jet's sold."
_


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Are you at the show? I saw Terry in the first pic. That dude is fierce man. He seems like he's a great guy



Terry is a great guy and a great asset to us! A real industry veteran. Been in the garment decorating industry for over 30 years. He taught 2 of the ISS seminar classes at the Fort Worth show this week.

_


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

equipmentzone said:


> Terry is a great guy and a great asset to Equipment Zone! A real industry veteran. Been in the garment decorating industry for over 30 years. He taught 2 of the ISS seminar classes at the Fort Worth show this week.
> 
> _


Yeah I respect Terry. If I go to Long Beach this year I'll see him. Did he get into DTG by you or where did he start with DTG. Seems like he's very knowledgeable. Yeah I would hold onto him. He does great videos too.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Yeah I respect Terry. If I go to Long Beach this year I'll see him. Did he get into DTG by you or where did he start with DTG. Seems like he's very knowledgeable. Yeah I would hold onto him. He does great videos too.




ISS has signed him up to do classes at the Long Beach show also.

_


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

equipmentzone said:


> ISS has signed him up to do classes at the Long Beach show also.
> 
> _


I highly recommend him. Who's taking the photos at this show?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> I highly recommend him. Who's taking the photos at this show?



Alex and Terry.

_


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

equipmentzone said:


> Alex and Terry.
> 
> _


That's good man


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks to all the people that stopped by our booth. Was a great show.

_


----------



## gresults (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks again for the great price on the Speedtreater and help loading it up, need to share the photo of it in the back of car. I sent a email about a issue on price that needs to be taken care of but other than that we are back in Houston and start Monday on building a spot for it.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

gresults said:


> Thanks again for the great price on the Speedtreater and help loading it up, need to share the photo of it in the back of car.



We now know that the SpeedTreater-TX is Kia Soul friendly.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

equipmentzone said:


> We now know that the SpeedTreater-TX is Kia Soul friendly.


Nice


----------

